# Paper Towel Holder Above Sink



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

I picked up a great paper towel holder that I want to put under the cabinet, above the sink. When I tap the area it sounds hollow. Has anyone added a paper towel holder in this location? Any suggestions on screwing it in?

... Carolyn


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

If you are talking about the bottom of the cabinets, I saw a post in the past couple days that the bottom of the cabinets have a space between them. I haven't checked on mine but the post said that the wiring for the radio ran between the bottom shelf and what you see as the bottom of the cabinet when you look up from outside.

I hope that is understandable......

Gary


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Most of the interior walls and the bottom of the overhead cabinets are hollow.

1" aluminum studs with 3/16" thick skins. Use screws shorter then 1" and you can mount it but do be careful. Some of the voids do have wires in them for lights and stuff.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Just mounted a paper towel holder on the 23RS above the sink to the right of the light a few moments ago (actually attempting to mount the Tornado as we speak and came to this forum to check something -- but i digress -- but holy cow -- did they not want to spend another lousy .05 cents on a cable tie and tie up any of the cables under the trailer -- looks like a rats nest in there -- !!!)

Just use the screws that came with the paper towel holder -- yes its hollow so you dont want to swing from it... use a manual screwdriver .. that will help you "feel" if there is anything like wires in the way -- I used a wire/voltage tester on my stud finder to make sure there wasn't any....


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

try using heavy duty velcro. Then you can remove it anytime you want without unsightly holes. More than strong enough for holding paper towel roles. Velcro can be a very good friend!!!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Splash Mountainers said:


> try using heavy duty velcro. Then you can remove it anytime you want without unsightly holes. More than strong enough for holding paper towel roles. Velcro can be a very good friend!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But then wouldn't you also then be left with unsightly strips of Velcro ???


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

actually not everyone feels comfortable with drills/screwdrivers/voltmeters and electrical wires just to hang up some paper towel holder. Personal choices--thought I'd add an alternative. Velcro comes off with a hairdryer if you really want it gone. and you can buy matching colors to the cabinets.









no need running 100yards in a 50yard dash i say..


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Splash Mountainers said:


> Velcro can be a very good friend!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, the industrial velcro is very friendly!!


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

I think I'll use the velcro. I have some left over from when I put up my plastic bag holder in the trailer pantry. Never thought of using it for the paper towel holder. I generally don't have any problems with using screws but if there is wiring in there... well that's another thing. Thanks for the help!







I'll do it next week when I get a little more time.

... Carolyn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I put mine there, I needed to move the light over a few inches.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Gosh,

And my 26RS came with a paper towel holder already there!

Mark


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

There is a gap about 3/4" deep. It is a way to hide the wiring for the radio and light above the sink. it is 1/8" thick plywood covered in the white laminate. It is stapled along the edges.

Mine is double faced taped from the factory.


----------



## Ciel2333 (Nov 18, 2021)

Maybe the bottom of your cabinet is hollow. And someone says that the hollow part is used to hide the wirings so I'm afraid that I might damage them while I drilling holes to install the paper towel holder. In case, I use the adhesive paper towel holder. Hope this would help.


----------

